
Zelkova – Elm-style FRP for Clojure and ClojureScript - gaalze
https://github.com/jamesmacaulay/zelkova?again
======
gaalze
There's also Javelin:
[https://github.com/tailrecursion/javelin](https://github.com/tailrecursion/javelin)

which à la 'Simpsons already did it' rule:

[http://www.cliki.net/cells](http://www.cliki.net/cells)

------
sbensu
It reminds me core.async's presentation, where Rich Hickey said something like
"we thought Go's take on CSP was great, so we just added it to Clojure as a
_library_ ". Blew my mind away, like Zelkova.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
FRP is a library in Haskell. Nothing to blow minds about.

------
blubbi2
Sorry to be that guy, but are there any apps in production based on FRP/ Elm?

According to the Elm website, under "big projects" it lists the Elm website
itself and a couple of rather PoC games. \- [http://elm-
lang.org/Examples.elm](http://elm-lang.org/Examples.elm)

(I'm not saying that FRP is bad, I think it's an interesting concept, but I'm
wondering on how efficient it is in production.)

~~~
grayrest
Not sure about Elm, but there are businesses using Microsoft's Reactive
Extensions. I know Netflix had a series of blog posts on their use of RxJava
and I believe they use RxJS as well.

[1] [http://techblog.netflix.com/2013/02/rxjava-netflix-
api.html](http://techblog.netflix.com/2013/02/rxjava-netflix-api.html)

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Rx isn't FRP.

~~~
cylvers
It is according to the creator of Elm.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Agu6jipKfYw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Agu6jipKfYw)

~~~
seanmcdirmid
If he did say that, I'm not sure Evan still takes that position. At least the
last time I saw him talk about it (at SPLASH), he didn't put Rx in the FRP
bucket. I know Erik (the creator of Rx) definitely wouldn't put Rx in the FRP
bucket. And Conal (the creator of FRP along with Hudak) would only
begrudgingly except Elm as FRP.

(sorry, I can't see the video in China).

------
gaalze
Anyone got an opinion?

~~~
sbensu
Are you the author? It looks amazing. I'm going to spend the weekend trying it
out. Great Work!!!

~~~
gaalze
I'm certainly not the author, I'm just desperate to see more people working on
something to compete with Elm! I've just never been a fan of Haskell syntax :(

~~~
sbensu
I don't mind the syntax. The difference is that while Elm is a niche language
with a small community, Cljs has a very diverse ecosystem on its way to
becoming a complete web development platform (or already there!).

